

Ask HN: What Visa for a UK team to come to YC? - Major_Grooves

We're a UK team applying for YC. I'm wondering what visa we would need to work in the US for 3 months and how difficult is it to get?<p>If we were accepted for YC we would only have just over a month to get the visa.<p>Have any UK teams here been to YC, Techstars etc.?
======
critic
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=460914>

~~~
markup
I'm obviously unfamiliar with US job dynamics, but a YC applicant team, if
funded, would not arrive in the US "looking for a job"... they would have it
(YC helps with paperwors for incorporating after all, doesn't it?)

I'm a EU resident as well, and I'm tyring to apply for this round.

~~~
wmf
There may be a circular dependency here. AFAIK, to found the company you would
already have to have a legitimate visa but to get a visa you would need to
already be employed by the company.

IIRC Miguel de Icaza originally came into the US on a tourist visa and thus
couldn't be an official founder of Helix Code/Ximian since he didn't have a
work permit.

------
Major_Grooves
So have there been any UK companies on YC?

